# Swollen doe..unsure if pregnant



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

We have a yearling doe...this would be the first time she has been bred. She does not appear to be fattening up or appear pregnAnt but she does have a small bag forming and the thing that bothers me most is how swollen she is right now. 
My other goats in w her were exposed in October. .. They appear more pregnant than she. Just worried a little. Thanks! 

MJbrenner


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could you post a picture of her full back end with her tail up naturally and her lady parts and udder showing?


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

I will def try. I'll get one this evening 

MJbrenner


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Here it is...she was,having a small amount of discharge today. ..

MJbrenner


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She doesn't look too swollen, seems normal to me. And the discharge was probably her plug, they can lose it anytime from a couple months to a couple hours before birth.
She's probably carrying a single kid which is why she doesn't look big. Sometimes it's hard to tell ffs are even pregnant, especially when there's only one kid.


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ff's?

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

FF is "first freshener" -- a doe's first kidding.


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhh yes 2 of my ff girls you can only tell cause their bags are slightly filling and I can feel the baby kick  

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 6: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - prego with tripplets; 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;
Midnight - 3/4 pygmy 1/4 Nigerian buckling 


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Well everything has turned out great! Besides being born on a cold wet rainy day! 
Baby girl born today. All is going well So far! 

MJbrenner


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, very cute


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------

